# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amano's ripple effect in photos



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to capture the ripple effect seen in many of Amano's photographs? I have also noticed in several of his photographs that it appears that a bright light is illuminating a spot on the background, almost appearing that a light is shining through the background. I've been searching the archives for this topic, but haven't had much success. Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Backlighting is done just as you said. Ripples are easily accomplished with a hairdryer







Don't even bother trying unless your tank is reasonably well lit. What I mean by this is that if your light is too low, your shutter speed will also be low resulting in a blurred ripple.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

What do you consider reasonably well lit? Is an external flash required, or could one get by with existing aquarium lighting. I generally maintain 55W of compact flourescent lighting over my 20gal high. I do, however have an additional 110W of CF lighting that I could use for photography sessions.

As for the backlighting, have you attempted this? I am curious as to what background material should be used. Would a painted piece of plastic used in flourescent lighting covers (I'm thinking of overhead office light fixtures) work? I think that it might work, as long as the paint is not too dark,given the fact that the plastic is opaque. Can you think of an inexpensive backlight source? Could something be fashioned out of a drafting table lamp with a high-watt compact flourescent bulb?

Thanks for your previous reply.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Consider a "highlight" tank minimum IMO to get high enough light levels without a flash. A single flash doesn't work because of the strange shadow effects you get. What you would need would be multiple difuse flashes if you wanted to go that route.

I have done backlighting before. What works for me is actually posterboard or construction paper.

Here is how amano shoots
http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/photo/images/studio.jpg


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Amano did reveal that he uses a hairdryer at the 2001 AGA convention.


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

I did try it once. But you really need space around the tank to work, and an extra pair of hands for the hair dryer.










No where near the grand master's work...

Cheers,


----------

